

Job Boards for Designers and Developers - ronaldsvilcins
http://vilcins.lv/blog/2015/Job-Boards-for-Designers-and-Developers/

======
MichaelCrawford
Hi,

I've been building The Global Computer Employer Index at:

[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/)

This is distinctly different from a job board in that I don't list individual
job openings, rather I link to the "Careers" or "Jobs" section at each
employer's own website. There is no charge for a listing in my index, nor will
there ever be.

It is still in its infancy, as I've been working out ways to automate the
collection of links. I have some good ideas in mind but have not yet
implemented them.

Keep up the good work!

~~~
ronaldsvilcins
Thanks!

~~~
MichaelCrawford
I hasten to point out that my site totally sucks on mobile devices. I'm
puzzling over how to fix that but don't have a solution as yet. However I'm
reading O'Reilly's "Learning Javascript" and will soon read "Javascript: the
Good Parts" and also the Javascript Ninja book.

